# Kühler für R9 290X



## Marsi (1. Juni 2015)

*Kühler für R9 290X*

Hey Leute,

ich such nach nem passenden Kühler für meine R9 290X. Habe schon paar rausgesucht wie den Peter und den Morpheus aber bin noch nicht ganz schlau geworden welcher der richtige bzw passende für mich ist.  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Welcher passt denn und ist empfehlenswert?

Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV GrafiklÃ¼fter: GrafikkartenkÃ¼hler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Passt dieser? Habe es mal so und mal so gelesen deswegen werde ich da nicht so ganz schlau draus.

Platz im Gehäuse ist genug und es ist nur eine Single GPU. 

Dankeeee


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Der sollte passen 

Quelle: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV Grafikkartenlüfter | Grafikkartenkühler | Kühler & Lüfter | PC - Komponenten | Hardware & Software | Technik | getgoods.de

Grafikkartenkompatibilität ATI Radeon HD 5870, ATI Radeon HD 4890, ATI Radeon HD 4870, ATI Radeon HD 4850, ATI Radeon HD 4830, ATI Radeon HD 3870, ATI Radeon HD 3850, NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250, ATI Radeon HD 5850, ATI Radeon HD 3690, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480, ATI Radeon HD 5830, AMD Radeon HD 6850, NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, AMD Radeon HD 6950, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560Ti, NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240, AMD Radeon HD 6790, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550Ti, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560, AMD Radeon HD 7870, AMD Radeon HD 7850, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560SE, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460SE, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660Ti, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760, NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN, AMD Radeon R9 290X, AMD Radeon R9 270X, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780Ti, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660, AMD Radeon R9 290, AMD Radeon R9 270, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750Ti, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650Ti, AMD Radeon R7 265, AMD Radeon HD 8870, AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT


----------



## maCque (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Empfehlenswer ist der bestimmt. Ich habe ihn noch nie benutzt, allerdings wird dieser Kühler von Raff bei Tests u.ä. gern verbaut. Auch auf seiner Privatkarte dürfte dieser Kühler verbaut sein. Es scheint also nicht der schlechteste zu sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Auf seiner privaten Karte hat er den Vorgänger.

Der AX IV hat den Vorteil, dass da kleben der Kühlkörper wegfällt, da er eine Backplate dafür hat. Jene ist aber sehr dick.

@TE nimm lieber den Morpheus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Morpheus > Accelero

Einziges Manko ist meiner Meinung nach der Aufpreis für zusätzliche Lüfter.
Dafür hast du dann aber auch das beste Verhältnis von Lautstärke zu Performance (Kühlleistung)


----------



## Marsi (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen  

Lautstärke is mir im Endeffekt egal, da ich den Computer eh nicht höre.  Habe keine Lautsprecher und deshalb immer mein Headset auf.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Ist denn deine 290X im Referenzdesign? Ansonsten passt der VRM1 Kühler vom Morpheus nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Naja, das mit den Kopfhörern ist imho immer ein schlechtes Argument. Aber muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden 
An deiner Stelle würde ich dann nach Preisleistung wählen. Der Accelero wäre dann zumindest günstiger, müsste vergleichsweise aber höher aufdrehen.
*
@ evilgrin68:*

Man kann aber auch genau so gut die Standardvariante verwenden.
Bei der 290 kann man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht mehr viel an der VRM-Temp optimieren, leider...
Da ist selbst mit höheren Drehzahlen nicht mehr viel drin.


----------



## maCque (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Ist denn das Heatpipesystem des AC IV so viel schlechter als das des Morpheus oder warum kann der 2x120er besser Kühlen als der Triplefankühler?


----------



## Marsi (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Naja, das mit den Kopfhörern ist imho immer ein schlechtes Argument. Aber muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden
> An deiner Stelle würde ich dann nach Preisleistung wählen. Der Accelero wäre dann zumindest günstiger, müsste vergleichsweise aber höher aufdrehen.
> *
> @ evilgrin68:*
> ...



dann sagen wir es so: Ich finde das Lüfterrauschen nicht schlimm 

Nein ist eine ASUS *schlagmichtod* ROG Matrix.. der lüfter ist einfach shice -.-


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

@ Kabelbinder

Kommt drauf an inwiefern die VRM Kühlung bei seiner GraKa montiert bleiben kann, wenn er einen anderen Kühler verwendet. 
Das mit den Drehzahlen/Luftmengen der Lüfter kann ich bestätigen. Habs selbst ausprobiert, auch leise Noctuas mit 115m³ Fördermenge bringen nicht mehr als die eLoops mit 86m³. Irgendwo ist halt mit Luftkühlung das Maximum errreicht.
Mit dem Morpheus dümpelt meine 290er bei Last halt bei 50° rum, die VRMs schaffen grad mal 60°. Da ist halt selbst mit mehr Luft, nichts weiter rauszuholen. Schade


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*



maCque schrieb:


> Ist denn das Heatpipesystem des AC IV so viel schlechter als das des Morpheus oder warum kann der 2x120er besser Kühlen als der Triplefankühler?


Gute Frage.
Hab bisher noch keinen Vergleich beider Kühlkörper im Passiv-Betrieb gefunden.
Der Morpheus ist soweit ich weiß besser... kann aber nicht aus unmittelbaren face-to-face Vergleichen berichten.

Zwei halbwegs anständige 120mm würde ich den drei 92mm außerdem vorziehen, da
1. Arctic imho nur Budget-Mist produziert
2. die Performance (bzw. Effizienz) nicht an reguläre 120mm herankommt



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> @ Kabelbinder
> 
> Kommt drauf an inwiefern die VRM Kühlung bei seiner GraKa montiert bleiben kann, wenn er einen anderen Kühler verwendet.
> Das mit den Drehzahlen/Luftmengen der Lüfter kann ich bestätigen. Habs  selbst ausprobiert, auch leise Noctuas mit 115m³ Fördermenge bringen  nicht mehr als die eLoops mit 86m³. Irgendwo ist halt mit Luftkühlung  das Maximum errreicht.
> Mit dem Morpheus dümpelt meine 290er bei Last halt bei 50° rum, die VRMs  schaffen grad mal 60°. Da ist halt selbst mit mehr Luft, nichts weiter  rauszuholen. Schade



Also mein ASUS DCII VRM-Kühler war ein ganz einfacher Low-Profiler. Der passte von daher auch problemlos unter den Morpheus.
Hab mir dennoch eine eigene Lösung konstruiert und drei einzelne, größere Kühlkörper montiert. Hat allerdings keinen derart markanten Unterschied gebracht, der jetzt den Aufwand rechtfertigen würde.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die VRM-Temps sind bei meiner 290 zumindest ziemlich unterirdisch. Sobald der volle Takt unter Last mal eine Weile anliegt, komme ich auf locker 70-80°C. In grafisch wirklich anspruchsvollen spielen knacke ich nach ner Weile mit allem auf Anschlag sogar die 100°C.
Auf 110°C bin ich bisher nur mit Furmark oder zu geringer Drehzahl gekommen... kann aber auch gut sein, dass meine Karte einen weg hat. Die ist sowieso etwas eigen 

Die Core-Temp selbst knackt nicht mal die 60°C unter Last (max. 750 RPM), bei Idle (450 RPM) sind es ca. 35°C.
In der Hinsicht ist der Morpheus jedenfalls einsame Spitze.


----------



## maCque (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Lüfterfläche unterscheidet sich um ca. 150 qcm. Das erscheint mir schon recht viel. Wenn der Morpheus wirklich so viel besser ist, müsste der AC IV ja wirklich ziemlich bescheiden sein. Gabs dazu mal nen PCGH Test? ich habe eben nichts gefunden, würde mich aber interessieren.


----------



## Collin (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

an meiner R290X würde ich auch gern den Morpheus verbauen... bei caseking gibts da ja ein bundle, welches auch ganz gut sein soll. Brauche ich da noch diesen Y-Stecker dazu? man kann die ja auch ans Mainboard anschließen. Welche Nachteile hätte das?


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Also, PCGH hat mal getestet.
Die Top Kühler waren alle recht dicht bei sammen, bei der Kerntemperatur! Ob der Kern jetzt 54°C oder 59°C warm wird, ist dem Latte.
Aber die VRM Temperaturen lagen sehr weit auseinander. 
Platz 1 der Morpheus (auf der 290X Ref.) mit rund 80°C VRM Temp.
Der Peter 2 lag um 100°C der MK26 sogar bei rund 115°C.
Der Arctic 4 lag auch bei 110-120°C, jedoch wenn man den Backsidecooler selbst in einen Luftstrom hängt geht der ab wie eine wilde Sau. Mit zwei Lüftern die nur den Backsidecooler befeuert haben ließen sich die VRM Temperaturen auf unter Kerntemperatur senken. ( war aber ein offener und damit sehr theoretischer Aufbau)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Die Anbindung der Lüfter an die Karte ist immer etwas verzwickt. Variiert auch stark von Karte zu Karte, ob es überhaupt möglich ist.
Voraussetzung wäre jedenfalls ein paar PWM-Lüfter (die auch möglichst weit runter geregelt werden können) und ein Adapter von Mini-PH zu 2x PWM.
Letzteren kriegst du zum Beispiel bei moddiy.

Diese Konfiguration würde ich aber nicht emfpehlen, da:

*1. *Die Adapter qualitativ meist unterste Schublade / einfach zu teuer sind (bei mir vielen die Kabel bei Auslierferung schon direkt aus dem Connector).
*2.* Du keine Garantie hast, dass du die Lüfter damit auch über die Karte (z.B. per Lüfterkurve im Afterburner) steuern kannst.
*3. *Die Fan-Header bei Custom-Design-Karten teilweise individuelle Spezifikationen vorraussetzen (es sind beispielsweise nur Serienlüfter steuerbar, du hast einen 5-Pin-Anschluss, etc...)

Ich kann jedem nur raten, sich diesen Ärger zu ersparen und direkt an eine seperate Lüftersteuerung oder eben ans Mainboard selbst zu gehen (einzeln oder mit PWM Y-Adapter).
Schwierig ist da meines Erachtens nur die Regulation in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temp, die von den meisten Lüftersteuerungen und Boards nicht ausgelesen und mit der Drehzahl verknüpft werden kann.
Entweder besorgt man sich also eine etwas teurere Steuerung (z.B. eine Aquaero 5 LT oder Corsair Commander Mini), die auf die GPU-Sensorik zugreifen kann oder man bleibt bei einer herkömmlichen Steuerung bzw. dem Mainboard und lässt die Lüfter mit fixer Drehzahl laufen. All zu wild ist diese auch nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Morpheus ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl kaum noch skaliert und sich die Temperatur nur noch geringügig verändert.
Ich will an dieser Stelle mal behaupten, dass etwa 750 RPM vollkommen ausreichen, um die Karte langfristig kühl und leise halten zu können.
Komme mit dieser auch gerade mal auf maximal 60°C unter Last. Die Lautstärke wäre bei der Drehzahl und bei anstängigen Lüftern auch noch als "Silent" zu bezeichnen.

Pauschal kann ich z.B. die Kombi mit zwei eLoops B12-2 empfehlen. Die haben unter anderem den Vorteil, dass man sie bei Bedarf sehr gut runterregeln kann.
Ansonsten könnte man noch zwei Alphacool Susurro, Noctua NF-S12A, Shadow Wings 2 oder AeroCool Dead Silence (mit LED) nehmen, wenn es um die bestmögliche Performance / Lautstärke geht.
Etwas günstiger gäbe es dann noch die Noiseblocker Pro PL-2, NF-S12B Redux, SilverStone AP122, Enermax Twister Magma, Be Quiet Pure Wings 2,... da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Wegen dem Startboost würde ich aber nicht mehr als 1500 RPM nehmen, wenn man beim Hochfahren des Systems keine Turbine hören möchte 

Soweit meine Erfahrungen und Tipps zum Thema Custom-GPU-Kühlung.
Sollte man sich alles vorher mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Der Morpheus ist meines Erachtens jedenfalls für all die jenigen von Interesse, die eine sehr effiziente (leise und kühle) Luftkühlung vor Augen haben.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung hinterher:
man sollte sich auch überlegen, ob man Voltage (3-Pin) oder PWM (4-Pin) Lüfter einsetzen möchte.
Je nach Board gibt es da verschiedene Vorzüge (standarmäßig meist PWM).  Die meisten, seperaten Lüftersteuerungen bevorzugen 3-Pin Voltage bzw.  haben erst gar keine 4-Pin Anschlüsse 

Ich hoffe, den Rahmen nicht all zu weit gesprengt zu haben. Sonst packe ich alles noch mal nachträglich in einen Spoiler.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## maCque (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Cool, auf so einen Bericht hatte ich gehofft, danke euch beiden!


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Da kann ich gegen halten! 
 Meine umbauten mit Custom Kühlern waren stets absolut problemlos. Man sich im einzelfall nur vorher informieren!
Ich konnte bisher an jeder Karte jeden anderen PWM Lüfter betreiben. Und die Adapter von Gelid sind qualitativ auch sehr gut. (Caseking glaube ich)

Dazu haben z.B. der MK26 und der Peter 2 auch schon passende Adapter beiliegen.

Habe auf der GTX470 den MK13 montiert, GTX570 + Peter 1, HD7950 + Peter 2, 7950 + MK26, R9 290X + Peter 2 usw...
Bei der GTX970 gab es keinen Grund, aber auch da würde ich zum Peter 2 greifen.  Ohne Spannungserhöhungen reicht der für jede Karte und ist extrem kompatibel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Das reine "Betreiben" ist ja erst mal kein Problem. Rein praktisch lässt sich so gut wie immer der Saft von dem Lüfteranschluss einer Karte abzapfen, um ein oder zwei Lüfter damit zum Laufen zu bringen.
Eine ganz andere Frage ist aber die mit der automatisierten bzw. individuellen Lüftersteuerung über die Karte selbst.
Zumindest ist meine R9 290 da absolut renitent und ich habe auch schon von anderen Modellen und Serien gehört, bei denen es da öfters Indifferenzen gab. Liegt - zumindest in meinem Fall - auch an dem Asus-exklusiven Fan-Header. Je nach Hersteller der Karte variiert auch die Zuordnung der vier Pins am Header...


----------



## Collin (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

okay... also ich kaufe mir  https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html und schließe die beiden Lüfter an das mainboard an und stelle sie auf eine feste drehgeschwindigkeit im bios. kein weiteres kabel notwendig. Habe das Gigabyte H97-HD3. habe 3 Lüfteranschlüsse gezählt... alles soweit korrekt? dann bestellt ich mir das ding bald 

oder den?
https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-ds-edition-120mm-weiss-zubu-053.html


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Das sollte so funktionieren, ja.
Falls das Board aus irgendwelchen Gründen Probleme mit der Voltage-Steuerung hat kannst du auch mit einem Y-Kabel an den 3-Pin-Sys-Fan oder direkt ans Netzteil gehen.
Für den Notfall gäbe es immer noch 5V und 7V Adapter, mit denen du die Lüfter entsprechend drosseln könntest.
Wenn du willst kannst du es auch mit einem Mini-PH-Adapter an der Karte selbst versuchen. Kann aber sein, dass die Lüfter dann auf 12V Vollast laufen und nicht steuerbar sind.
Da müsste man dann recherchieren.

*Edit:*

Die Dead Silence würde ich mir hier nur aus optischen Gründen zulegen. Rein von der Lautstärke / Performance her sind die eLoop ein Stück besser.
Dafür haben sie aber keine LED


----------



## Collin (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

So... Für 75 Euro bestellt, die B12-variante... DANKE schonmal. Den kann ich für spätere Grafikkarten weiternutzen oder ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Die eLoop B12-2 kannste Problemlos auf 12 Volt laufen lassen, sind vom Geräusch eher unauffällig. Ob man den Morpheus auch auf den nächsten GraKa Generationen montieren kann, hängt ab von den Montagekits. Eventuell werden entsprechende Erweiterungen von Raijintek später angeboten. Leistungsmässig hat er auf jedenfall Potential auch spätere GraKas erfolgreich zu kühlen.


----------



## Collin (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

habe nun den morpheus verbaut. Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Mein Mainboard bietet leider nur einen 3-pin Stecker für die Lüfter der Grafikkarte. Deshalb habe ich einen ans Mainboard und einen an meine Gehäuselüftersteuerung gehängt. Im Bios habe ich jetzt nur die Möglichkeiten den einen Lüfter auf - Lautlos, normal, Fullspeed und manuell zu stellen. Welche Einstellung bedeutet denn was?


----------



## nicyboy (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

hier stand mist, bitte löschen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Die Stufen legen fest, wie viel Spannung bei den einzelnen Lüftern anliegt.
Also z.B. 5V, 7V und 12V, was in etwa "lautlos", "normal" und "Fullspeed" entsprechen dürfte.
Bei den eLoops 12-2 kannst du ruhig bei Vollast anfangen und schauen, ob es dir zu laut ist.
Ansonsten würde ich es für den Dauerbetrieb vorerst bei "normal" belassen.
Wie stark sich die Drehzahlen dann auf die Temperatur auswirken solltest du mit GPU-Z (Core- und VRM-Temp) und ein paar Benchmarks ausloten können.

Bezüglich dem Anschluss:
Meist kann man in UEFI bei der Lüftersteuerung von PWM auf Voltage umstellen. Hängt einer deiner beiden Lüfter an einem 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss, solltest du diesen auf Voltage setzen.
Wenn das nicht funktioniert, kannst du auch einfach beide zusammen mit einem Y-Adapter an den 3-Pin-Anschluss hängen. Die Drehzahl ist dann bei beiden Lüftern identisch und wird ganz normal übers Board vorgegeben.
Oder du gehst mit beiden an die Gehäusesteuerung, kannst die Drehzahl dann nach Auslastung mit dem Regler anpassen.


----------



## Collin (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

alles klar, vielen dank. ich hab jetzt beide aufm Motherboard auf den 4-pin laufen. Habe fullspeed eingestellt. Die beiden B12 Lüfter haben aber unterschiedliche Lüfterdrehzahlen. Einer hat 1220 und der andere unter 1200. Ist das normal? Eigentlich laufen die ja laut Angaben auf 1300


----------



## maCque (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Das man leichte Abweichungen haben kann ist normal. Das können Ausleseungenauigkeiten oder einfach Produktionsschwankungen am Lüfter sein


----------



## Mendason (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Hi hab da mal eine Frage habe den Morpheus 2  auf meine R9 290X gebaut hat auch alles super funktioniert nur ist nach 2 stunden der Pc ausgegangen und seid dem habe ich kein bild signal mehr weiß jemand das Problem?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Also meine R9 290X hat knapp zwei Monaten nach dem Accelero IV Umbau das selbe Verhalten an den Tag gelegt... sie ist wohl an den nur noch lauen Windzug an den Spawas gestorben (man wollte es ja leise haben).


----------



## HunterChief (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Hi,
Habt ihr denn die Wandlertemperaturen nicht kontolliert ?
Gruß


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für R9 290X*

Klar, waren im normalen Bereich um die 70 °C mit Accelero bei Last und ca 1000 U/min der Lüfter. Trotzdem das Heißeste auf der Graka nach dem Umbau und irgendeiner muss ja Schuld sein. 

Spaß beiseite... die Fehler die die Karte zeigte kurz vorm Ableben deuten auf die Spawas.


----------

